# Honda HS621 electric start conversion



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can easily install (w/o needing extra parts or making modifications) an electric starter on a Honda HS621 snowblower that was originally manufactured with only the manual pull-starter furnished?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

125


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks, jtclays,
I just looked the flywheel up on a parts diagram, and see what you mean. The drive gear on the electric starter needs to mesh with something to turn the engine, and that's the teeth on the flywheel, specifically designed to mesh with the starter gear.
That answers my question.
Thanks very much.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The flywheel cover is different as well.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

JnC,
Thanks for your comment as well. After seeing jtclays comment about needing a different flywheel, the thought of making a conversion flew out of my head, and your information made it fly even further away.
Thanks all,
Gordy


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Don't give up too easily! The toothed GX160 flywheel is readily available on eBay for only $35 or so, and starter motor/solenoid sets are under $25. The whole GX160 starter/flywheel/charge coil/control panel kit is only about $82... https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HONDA-...615585&hash=item33720c4c01:g:j~AAAOxypthRvjkk 

I converted my 35 year old Honda mower to electric starting this past summer by just swapping the flywheel and bolting on the starter, charge coil & control panel components. Really very easy...

Alternatively, you can just install a Honda GX160 Engine Aluminum Starter Nut and start it with a cordless drill.


----------

